
Krita brushes for game artists - ashitlerferad
https://krita.org/en/item/krita-brushes-for-game-artists/
======
unsignedqword
Krita is quite honestly a very impressive piece of software. It's shaping up
to be quite a formidable FLOSS Photoshop competitor. For all of GIMP's effort,
its interface comes across as a little too far removed from Photoshop, and as
a result, it failed to win over many artists at all, whereas Krita, even if it
does not aim to be a 1:1 PS clone, it remains in an area that's comfortably
close to PS in the overall "feel." There are definitely areas, e.g. the brush
system, that I'd argue are an improvement over PS anyway.

~~~
_yosefk
For drawing/painting and animation, Krita is mostly better than PS, IMO.

Brushes are tricky though. Every drawing program has some brushes which are
better than anyone else's.

------
yuvalkarmi
This feels like spam.

~~~
claar
I hadn't heard of Krita -- it's open source, seems good HN material to me.

